# Rave - Finished Senior Thesis



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm graduating with my bachelors in philosophy this August, and I finally finished my senior thesis. Turning it in felt so so good. I am glad to be closing this chapter of my life and look forward to post-grad work.

It was an 18-page, 5200 word monster on moral responsibility. I expect a B+ on it, which is a little disappointing but to be honest I just wanted it turned in and gone. The professor told me last week he wanted me to do an essentially complete re-write because he disagreed with my focus but then I was sick, had financial troubles, and am working at a new part of ITS which takes a lot of time.

Now by Monday I have to write a 15-page paper on a short story, a 6-page paper on french philosophers (Derrida and Baudrillard), and a 6-page paper on Canada. Not to mention finishing up exams. Then I'm done! (until May 19th when I take my final summer course...annnnd July 4th when I start my associates for vet tech).

I know there are more students out there, and I think we're all on a relatively similar schedule (exam weeks coming up, right?). Any similar weights off your chests?


----------

